
Cloud-based telephony with Tropo - nreece
http://tropo.com/
======
catch23
I think it's just as easy to an app via typical AGI interfaces on Asterisk. (I
used Adhearsion) I power my personal phone number off of it and although it
doesn't exist in the "Cloud" I've used a similar implementation to power a few
hundred clients of ours on.

